# Bulk buying food?



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys do any of you know of any suppliers of bulk loads of live food as we are due to recive quite a few lizards soon and we know the trio of berdies alone eat 30 to 40 criks each so dont want to be goin to our local rep shop every other day spending a fotune if we can help it.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

we use livefood warehouse, but there are loads of others, seems that petzoo would be one to avoid ATM there are threads about non-delivery.

Livefood Warehouse Online Catalogue

Others will come along with their favourite suppliers. :2thumb:


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks

Im tempted to buy in loads of locusts and criks every couple of months and keeping them in a couple of tanks.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

You could always start a breeding colony of cockroaches, we have just got ours.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I use livefoods direct. Never had any trouble. Good prices, healthy crickets and free postage. I buy by the 1000 and keep them in well ventilated tubs. They will last the month as long as you feed them.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Roches ew i think im gona be ill.

Wats best to feed Locusts and criks on?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Dave23 said:


> Roches ew i think im gona be ill.
> 
> Wats best to feed Locusts and criks on?



Thats what I thought till we got a few to see if the beardies liked them, nearly took my fingers off as I was putting them in! :lol2:

Best of all they do not smell like crix.

I grind up dog bisc, dry cat food, nicked some of the cats Iams, lol, fish food and anything else dry wityh protein in it, for our feeders, we lost about 100 crix and a few locusts when I put a bit of apple in, guess it had a pestacide residue in it. Now they get organic apples.

The locusts get nasturtium and dandelion leaves and flowers from the garden, no pestacides, slug pellets or anything used.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Thats what I thought till we got a few to see if the beardies liked them, nearly took my fingers off as I was putting them in! :lol2:
> 
> Best of all they do not smell like crix.


Got to agree totally here, our Beardie even turns his nose up at Locusts in favour of roaches.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL dave i recon we should get some of these considering how much they ate yesterday.


----------



## Natalie09 (Jul 15, 2008)

I usually use LivefoodWarehouse but Im sick of them now. Every time I have ever ordered any crickets, they send the wrong size...every time.

and last time I ordered 750 crickets and 3 tubs of locust....only got one tub.

Im totally sick of them now, I know other people dont usually have problems with them, this is just my experience but I wouldn't and wont be buying from them again.

Live foods by Post is quite good I hear.


----------

